# Revlon Photoready Powder and Foundation



## internetchick (Dec 23, 2009)

I saw this mentioned in a beauty article, but I have never heard of it. I haven't really looked at drugstore makeup in awhile, so I am not sure if this is available near me. I am intrigued by it. Has anyone here used it? They are supposed to come out with/have already put out a Photoready foundation that is supposed to be the drugstore answer to MUFE HD foundation.







Image Source


----------



## tara1012 (Dec 23, 2009)

I've seen it mentioned on blogs before too, but have never seen it in a store...I'd love to see a review or hear from anyone who has tried it. I wonder how it compares to their Colorstay foundation?


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Dec 23, 2009)

I think loreal may have an equivlent also... h/o let me find some blogs that have articles on it cause i know one of the blogs i read has a review

http://okayphilistine.com/


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 23, 2009)

I might check this out. I haven't set foot in a drugstore in a few months and I love Colorstay. I liked the review but only the foundation interests me, not the powder. I like that it has a pump



!


----------



## Lucy (Dec 23, 2009)

yes! the pump is good. i'd like to see some reviews too.


----------



## musicalhouses (Dec 23, 2009)

I heard about it, seems like there is some shimmer in the product? Some people don't like the shimmer, but I've also had others say that it was unnoticeable...Won't really know until more people use it..Guess the jury's still out.


----------



## internetchick (Dec 23, 2009)

That is one thing that concerns me. I don't want a shimmery face. I hope they have testers in store.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Dec 23, 2009)

I dont think this line is going to hit markets till spring of 2010


----------



## Aprill (Dec 23, 2009)

Hmmm excuse me I think I just died! I need that foundation in my life!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

I definitely know that I'll be trying this one once it hits stores by me. lol.


----------



## Karren (Dec 23, 2009)

Sweet!! I really want to try this too! Thanks L!


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 23, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Orangeeyecrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I dont think this line is going to hit markets till spring of 2010 I think that's what the review here posted mentioned but luckily some drugstores are already rolling it out



.


----------



## kirbysmom (Dec 25, 2009)

Some of the larger CVS carries it already.


----------



## Aprill (Dec 25, 2009)

its at Ulta.com as well as CVS drugstores


----------



## beautybuff (Dec 25, 2009)

I haven't read about it on my favorite beauty blog so I don't know if I would chance it! I like to read reviews first before I buy... otherwise it always tends to end up disasterous.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 7, 2010)

I found this video review:

I'm still wanting to try this out! lol! Has anyone found it in stores yet? What do you think?


----------



## Karren (Jan 7, 2010)

I looked the other day at Walgreens and CVS and its not here yet..


----------



## lolaB (Jan 7, 2010)

I've seen a lot of people on MUA use this lately, it looks promising! I definitely saw this at CVS when I was downtown the other day. I doubt it'll be out in the burbs yet though.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 7, 2010)

It was on sale in the ad when I did my last haul but the store didn't have it yet. I give a few more weeks. I like the video you posted Shaundra. I'm glad to see someone with a very similar skintone test it out so I know that gives me more hope. The real test will be in the summer and against my blemishes that are fading but this looks very promising. And that ecotools bronzer brush looks awesome too. I can never have too many buffing brushes lol.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 7, 2010)

Looks like it's worth a shot. That EcoTools brush looks pretty tempting too.


----------



## Tyari (Jan 7, 2010)

It looks great in the video! Maybe worth a shot!


----------



## Lucy (Jan 7, 2010)

i'm worried about the shimmer!!!




we won't get it till march this year over here apparently. i'll have to play with it myself, but i'm still iffy about that shimmer.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 8, 2010)

I bought some of this today at Wal-Mart. I already have my makeup on for the day but I'll try to get a good swatch picture up close later on.


----------



## Karren (Jan 11, 2010)

Bought it at Rite Aid today at lunch... Its in a separate display and they have a bogo free sale so got both the foundation and powder for $14. Yea! Let you know what I think shortly.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 11, 2010)

There is the tiniest bit of shimmer. It is not "glowy" or glittery. If you powder it up you can't see it. I actually really like it though. It's not as goopy as Colorstay. Im waiting for my camera to recharge and then I will take some swatches of the color I got up close.


----------



## rose white (Jan 11, 2010)

I bought some at Ulta a week or so ago. I've only worn it twice but so far so good. Even though in the bottle it appears to have a lot of glitter, there is none on my face. It's great but I'm on the fence as to whether it is better than colorstay, my usual foundation. I'll post a review after I've tried it for a while and formed a complete opinion on it.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 11, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Bought it at Rite Aid today at lunch... Its in a separate display and they have a bogo free sale so got both the foundation and powder for $14. Yea! Let you know what I think shortly. Who hoo! Going to rite aid tomorrow



.


----------



## internetchick (Jan 11, 2010)

Enablers! LOL. I'd love to know how you all like it. I am not low enough on my ColorStay to warrant buying this right now.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 12, 2010)

So I found this at Walmart.





I'd say the finish is very similar to that of MUFE HD Foundation. The Revlon has better coverage than the MUFE, but it also does not blend quite as easily.

I've tried both, and I can definitely say that I'd rather stick with the Revlon since it's around 1/3 the price of the MUFE. I haven't tried taking any pics with the Revlon on, though...so I'm not sure how well it photographs.


----------



## Jolanka (Jan 12, 2010)

We wanna see!!! Please girls take some pictures!!!


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 12, 2010)

Posted my swatch here


----------



## SimpleLuxe (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi girls, I was searching for photoready swatches/reviews and landed on makeup talk. Some internet researching tells me that since I'm a Nc30-35, that golden beige (008) is the closest shade for me. My CVS ad for 1/31-2/6 has the photoready on sale for 9.99 with $5 extra care bucks back (it prints out at the end of your receipt and is good for $5 off your next purchase of whatever), so that's like getting it for $5! I can't wait ti try it, I've heard many good things about it. =)


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 25, 2010)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So I found this at Walmart.




I'd say the finish is very similar to that of MUFE HD Foundation. The Revlon has better coverage than the MUFE, but it also does not blend quite as easily.

I've tried both, and I can definitely say that I'd rather stick with the Revlon since it's around 1/3 the price of the MUFE. I haven't tried taking any pics with the Revlon on, though...so I'm not sure how well it photographs.

Yea, that's what I wanna know... How does it photograph... Because it would be a product fail if the glitters reflect camera flash, or titanium dioxide casts that white halo in pictures...


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm concerned about the coverage. Mufe was, I heard, better for those with a clearer face with minor blemishes. I have quite a few on my cheeks that have gradually faded and colorstay does a good job of covering most of it. But I also have yet to find this at my local pharmacies or even walmart.


----------



## Jolanka (Jan 25, 2010)

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Because it would be a product fail if the glitters reflect camera flash, or titanium dioxide casts that white halo in pictures... Does it also mean that you may need to choose one shade darker??

When I finally found it at Walmart, (there was only one color tester, hate that about Revlon BTW) I thought I'd be 002-Vanilla (NC-20), but since I couldn't try it on my own skin... I ended up not buy it!!

Any recommendations on how to choose your foundation shade when there's titanium dioxide in (and no tester!!!) ??


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 25, 2010)

Well no... The titanium dioxide serves as spf in some foundations and in most scenarios you match the shade to your skin in natural light. Problems arise if you should take a photo though while wearing it. Since the light from the camera flash reflects off it and any glitters so you will look like your foundation is off in your pictures...

So I would say choose your foundation as you normally would. Then take a picture with it on and see if your head looks like it belongs to your neck, lol


----------



## Jolanka (Jan 26, 2010)

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So I would say choose your foundation as you normally would. Then take a picture with it on and see if your head looks like it belongs to your neck, lol



Alright!! Thanks reesesilverstar!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 27, 2010)

I want to try this! Ugh Im thinking of getting 008, it seems to be the closest match to NC30. This is why I kinda hate drugstore shopping.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 27, 2010)

No problem, Jolanka


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 11, 2010)

So I bought it today. I was worried it would be too glittery but the one I got was not. I bought 008 (im NC30) and I thought it was just a tad darker than my skintone but it looks ok. Im going to wear it tomorrow to see how it goes.


----------



## Minka (Feb 11, 2010)

I bought this at Wal-Mart a few days after it came out and I was really stoked to use it after hearing all of the hype on it, needless to say, I was really, really disappointed...

When I put the liquid foundation on it was hard to blend. I had to pat it on with my fingers. After I finally got it all even, within about 5 minutes, my face started to look really dry and flaky around my nose. The foundation itself was a combination of really dry in some spots and really sticky also. The dry spots made my skin flake, and the sticky spots never did dry... so they transferred onto my hair and I later got some on my clothes by accident. Luckily it didn't stain, but it was very annoying nonetheless.

The foundation also made me itch and was really hard to get off of my face... it took 10 minutes to get off of my face where it had dried my skin out in patches.

There wasn't any shimmer in the light shade I bought, it was very matte.

My skin doesn't like Revlon very well. I have a Revlon Eye Glide that sometimes makes my eyelids itch, and my eyelids are typically not at all sensitive.


----------



## Lucy (Feb 11, 2010)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So I found this at Walmart.





I'd say the finish is very similar to that of MUFE HD Foundation. The Revlon has better coverage than the MUFE, but it also does not blend quite as easily.

I've tried both, and I can definitely say that I'd rather stick with the Revlon since it's around 1/3 the price of the MUFE. I haven't tried taking any pics with the Revlon on, though...so I'm not sure how well it photographs.

what shade are you in revlon photoready? i just ask because we were both ivory with the colorstay


----------



## Shelley (Feb 11, 2010)

I am tempted to try this foundation. Is it medium coverage?

I'm a NW30 in MAC so I'm not sure which Revlon color I would be?


----------



## Courttaney (Feb 11, 2010)

I saw this at Shopper's Drug Mart yesterday. I stayed away because I've heard through reviews that it is shiny and dewy. And doesn't take pictures well. Its really reflective.

I'm really interested in your reviews of the powder.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 11, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what shade are you in revlon photoready? i just ask because we were both ivory with the colorstay



I bought Vanilla. I'll see if I can post a pic of me wearing it sometime tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 12, 2010)

Ok, I took some pics right before I went out to dinner. They're not the most flattering, but they'll have to do. lol!

Here's in sunlight:






And here's with the harshest flash I could get:


----------



## internetchick (Feb 12, 2010)

Shaundra you look so fantastic!


----------



## akathegnat (Feb 12, 2010)

Shaundra you look wonderful. Was eyeing the vanilla today...think I might have to give it a go now.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 12, 2010)

I use it almost everyday now and I don't have a problem with it being shiny. It does stay where you put it. I use a primer to help move it around and Ive been very pleased with it.


----------



## Lucy (Feb 12, 2010)

thanks shaundra!! you look super pretty



it looks like a good match.. there's also an ivory shade in the photoready isn't there? but i saw a shade chart and it looked a little pink. i'll keep my eyes out for vanilla when it FINALLY gets here!!!

lol revlon just launched mineral colorstay mousse over here, i got so excited because my friend was like have you seen that new revlon foundation? and i was like aaaaaaaaah where. but it wasn't it


----------



## Jolanka (Feb 13, 2010)

I bought the shade 002-vanilla when I was in New York last weekend and I didn't open it yet.... I'm kindda anxious to try it with all the mixed reviews I've read.


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 13, 2010)

I really like it and I have no problems with it but I also have clear skin. My only issue is dry cheeks and its nothing some exfoliating and good moisturizer cant cure. So I am really satisfied with results. I barely use a pump as I apply where needed.


----------



## katnahat (Feb 14, 2010)

I looked at this in CVS. The colors are broken down in: Translucent, Light/Medium and Medium/Dark. I may be off on the colors but I'm close. Each bottle has it's own color name though. The translucent is pretty light and no shimmer. The Light/Medium had a noticeable shimmer. I didn't buy this because the translucent looked too light and the other was really shimmery looking.


----------



## Jolanka (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks Kat!!


----------



## jmaui02 (Feb 18, 2010)

I saw it at Target last Sunday. I was going to buy it but i'm not sure what color to get.


----------



## ShesAutomatic (Feb 18, 2010)

I have this, I love it. Although I did get the shade wrong, I got it too light so i've just been mixing it with another foundation to make it the right color. I have tried it by itself though, and I like the coverage and the look of it on my skin. It doesn't make me look oily or shiny/shimmery/whatever you want to call it. It also looks nice in pictures too. It's nothing that completely blew my mind, but it beats alot of crappy covergirl foundations i've tried and it isn't sticky or anything on the skin, nor does it bother my dry skin which most foundations usually do.


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for the reviews ladies.

**BUMP**

Anyone else?


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 23, 2010)

I've used it for about a month and a half now and I am happy to say that it still hasn't bothered my skin. Almost all liquid makeup starts to break me out or rash me out sooner or later. So far so good. I'm pretty happy overall with it. Colorstay always felt so goopy on me and this doesn't.


----------



## tmcmahan (Feb 27, 2010)

they have it at rite aid, i bought some havent used it yet, will let you know when i do


----------



## paintednightsky (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't have oily skin. But this stuff just melts off and has no wear at all. I do love Revlon's Colorstay though. I did notice a bunch of glitter and shimmer in the foundation, but I like shimmer anyway, so that was no problem. It was just the face it was melting off in the winter time. It also becomes kinda patchy and splotchy as it wears on and I don't have dry skin. My skin is normal. In summer, I could only imagine...


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 5, 2010)

I bought four. I got 004, 005, 006 and 008. Somehow I can't really decide which is perfect for me bc 005, 006, and 008 are so similar! 004 is waay too light for me. It made me look pale as heck and sickly. 008 is slightly noticeable but I'm sure it's my summer color. Right now I mix 005 and 006 and it's really perfect for my skintone. I like this formula much better than colorstay but the problem is it doesn't cover completely alll my darker blemishes. It takes away the redness. I did freak out bc in the direct sunlight I felt I looked glittery but in regular light it's not even noticeable. In pictures though, I have a white cast, maybe the flash is too bright but I haven't had time to play with it.

I will say that it's the first drugstore foundation that looks like my skintone so I love it for that reason. It looks glowy and not like foundation at all. I have really oily skin (I have to blot around 10am after applying it on at 7:30am. It's gonna be warmer temperatures this week and today I have to run errands on my lunch hour so I'll see how it holds up. It's definitely a good winter foundation but I'm worried that it won't cut it in the summer.

I've heard of others mixing it with colorstay but that's too much work for me. I don't mixing photoready bc it has a pump.


----------



## Karren (Mar 5, 2010)

I've been using 04 too and it is a touch too light.... Ido like it though, as good or better than ColorStay.


----------



## peppersasen (Dec 17, 2011)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank you for sharing! the video was super useful and so were the outdoors/extreme flash photos.

i really need to get a good HD foundation because my cousin is getting married and i'm a bridesmaid and pictures will be taken. so i'm freaking out and trying to find a good drugstore HD foundation, because i can't get professional brands (MUFE and such).

how does Revlon Photoready compare to NYX HD Studio Photogenic Foundation? According to this blog: http://makeupforlife.net/2011/02/nyx-cosmetics-hd-studio-photogenic-foundation-review-and-swatches.html, it's about 15 bucks. Which is pretty much what Revlon Photoready costs, right?

because i tried the Revlon one at the store the other day, and it was a glitter bomb! LOL. i'm worried about being photographed at the wedding with extreme flash and my head's going to look like a disco ball.


----------



## Caryatid (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't have any pictures, but this has been my "every day" foundation for awhile. When I want to look a little nicer I'll always go with Chanel, but if I'm in a hurry or have to do my makeup at work, I'll pull out the Photoready.

I have transparent-light skin, so I wear their lightest shade. The pros of this one are that it comes in a light shade. The cons are that it's a very beige-light, so no matter what, I end up with a little bit of makeup line. It's also quite heavy, and apparently is very resistant to being taken off (I'm horrible about taking off my makeup at night, so I say "apparently" because this is what some ladies who gave me a makeover said, lol).

The pump bottle is very nice, and good for quantity control.


----------

